# Mirroring entre Macbook (Pro) et Apple TV2



## jokerose (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouvel inscrit sur ce forum...mais j'ai un fort passif en tant  que visiteur! Vos commentaires/astuces me sont très précieux.

Je suis confronté à un problème auquel j'ai du mal à trouver une  solution. J'ai un macbook pro ainsi qu'une apple TV2. Je voudrais  streamer en live sur mon apple TV mon bureau macbook (exactement à la  manière de ce qu'on retrouve dans le prochain iOS 5 via "Airplay  Mirroring"). Je voudrais l'utiliser au delà de la video...par exemple  pour internet.

Savez-vous s'il existe une application qui permet de réaliser ceci?  peut-être est-ce natif dans OSX Lion? Je n'ai à ce jour trouver aucune  piste.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Jokerose


----------



## Rem64 (8 Juillet 2011)

+1 je cherche mais j'ai pas la solution si ce n'est cable et pas d'apple TV

Apres ya ca mais je l'ai pas testé

http://www.tuaw.com/2010/12/22/screencast-your-mac-to-apple-tv-over-airplay/


----------



## attila_mordoron (17 Juillet 2011)

Rem64 a dit:


> +1 je cherche mais j'ai pas la solution si ce n'est cable et pas d'apple TV
> 
> Apres ya ca mais je l'ai pas testé
> 
> http://www.tuaw.com/2010/12/22/screencast-your-mac-to-apple-tv-over-airplay/



Bon je viens de tester ça pour essayer de passer une vidéo flash du net sur mon apple TV et voici le verdict :

Ca fonctionne, c'est à dire, le contenu de l'écran est encodé puis streamé sur l'appleTV mais c'est décalé et saccadé.
Ce n'est donc pas fait pour passer des vidéos avec cette méthode.
Au mieux on peut éventuellement montrer un site web où le rafraichissement de l'image n'est pas important.

Par contre je retiens le logiciel AirFlick qui permet d'envoyer vers l'AppleTV du pdf, des images, des vidéos et même du texte ou de la synthèse vocale.


----------



## alexalex1331 (31 Juillet 2011)

où faut il écrire le code qu'il donne sur le lien ?


----------



## Rem64 (31 Juillet 2011)

Théoriquement dans le terminal


----------



## alexalex1331 (31 Juillet 2011)

Désolé mais je suis nouveau dans cet univers, il n'y aurait pas une solution plus simple ?


----------



## attila_mordoron (1 Août 2011)

Vu ce que tu mets dans ton autre thread sur le forum, cette solution ne te conviendra pas :
- C'est pas du prêt à l'emploi
- La qualité et fluidité ne sont pas suffisantes pour streamer de la vidéo

Par contre jette un coup d'oeil au logiciel AirFlick. Ca peut t'intéresser pour les vidéos et les photos.
http://ericasadun.com/ftp/AirPlay/


----------

